# Pato alla Lazio, è fatta.



## Louis Gara (6 Luglio 2016)

Secondo quando riportato da Premium Sport, Alexandre Pato è un nuovo giocatore della Lazio. E' fatta quindi tra il club di Lotito e l'attaccante brasiliano ex-Milan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Secondo quando riportato da Premium Sport, Alexandre Pato è un nuovo giocatore della Lazio. E' fatta quindi tra il club di Lotito e l'attaccante brasiliano ex-Milan.




Hahahah ma veramente ??? Io lo avrei ripreso al Milan <3


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Secondo quando riportato da Premium Sport, Alexandre Pato è un nuovo giocatore della Lazio. E' fatta quindi tra il club di Lotito e l'attaccante brasiliano ex-Milan.



Non ci posso credere


----------



## Jino (6 Luglio 2016)

Che colpo


----------



## DannySa (6 Luglio 2016)

Alla Lazio mamma mia, alla Lazio.
Di solito quando finisci alla Lazio è perché prima hai dovuto decidere tra due strade, pettinare le capre o andare a giocare alla Lazio di Lotito.


----------



## juventino (6 Luglio 2016)

Per una squadra come la Lazio è un azzardo che ci può stare, magari con la cura a suon di calci nel sedere di Bielsa ritorna un giocatore quantomeno decente.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Luglio 2016)

Sarei curioso di vederlo. Spero riesca, tra un infortunio ed un altro, ad esprimere almeno il 50% del suo potenziale (non credo potrà mai fare di più), perchè la piega che ha preso la sua carriera è stata una vera disgrazia per il calcio.
Sinceramente però, sono molto scettico sul fatto che possa durare più di 6 mesi. Mi ricorda il ritorno in Italia di Adriano con la Roma...


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Luglio 2016)

che degrado


----------



## 666psycho (6 Luglio 2016)

curioso di rivederlo in serie A


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Luglio 2016)

Si prendessero pure Balotelli a sto punto.


----------



## pennyhill (7 Luglio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sarei curioso di vederlo. Spero riesca, tra un infortunio ed un altro, ad esprimere almeno il 50% del suo potenziale (non credo potrà mai fare di più), perchè la piega che ha preso la sua carriera è stata una vera disgrazia per il calcio.
> Sinceramente però, sono molto scettico sul fatto che possa durare più di 6 mesi. *Mi ricorda il ritorno in Italia di Adriano con la Roma..*.



Adriano almeno aveva la panza.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Luglio 2016)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Adriano almeno aveva la panza.



E soprattutto venne a 30 anni già fatti, se non ricordo male. Altra situazione.

Comunque a me dispiace un po'.


----------



## hiei87 (7 Luglio 2016)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Adriano almeno aveva la panza.



Spettacolo! Come dimenticare la presentazione con quella sciarpa che recitava "Mo te gonfio"


----------



## nimloth (7 Luglio 2016)

A quanto daranno un suo gol contro il Milan ???


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (7 Luglio 2016)

onestamente mi dispace un po' per i tifosi della Lazio....noi eravamo messi malissimo ok...ma loro con quel panzone li veramente sono alla follia....pato cristo santo pato...ma come cappero se fa


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Luglio 2016)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Adriano almeno aveva la panza.



infatti, adriano si è fatto trovare in condizioni fisiche entusiasmanti, con quella sciarpa " mo te gonfio" mica poteva presentarsi secco come un grissino, che delusione sarebbe stata altrimenti?


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (7 Luglio 2016)

Un colpo al cuore. 

Mi fa male vederlo, mi dà tanta nostalgia dei bei tempi andati.
Uno spreco di talento quasi unico nella storia..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2016)

Muoio


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Luglio 2016)

Bentornato.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2016)

Ecco spiegato perché Bielsa ha pensato di mollare tutto


----------



## Serginho (7 Luglio 2016)

E' ormai un bidone conclamato


----------



## prebozzio (7 Luglio 2016)

Da prendere al fantacalcio


----------



## malos (7 Luglio 2016)

A sky adesso parlano di una richiesta specifica di Bielsa....a me pare moooolto strano.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (7 Luglio 2016)

Forza papero, sarò sempre un tuo fan


----------



## VonVittel (7 Luglio 2016)

Grande Patinho, buona fortuna!


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Secondo quando riportato da Premium Sport, Alexandre Pato è un nuovo giocatore della Lazio. E' fatta quindi tra il club di Lotito e l'attaccante brasiliano ex-Milan.



Spero faccia bene ma temo ormai sia proprio finito


----------



## bmb (7 Luglio 2016)

Già preso al fanta


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Secondo quando riportato da Premium Sport, Alexandre Pato è un nuovo giocatore della Lazio. E' fatta quindi tra il club di Lotito e l'attaccante brasiliano ex-Milan.



Pericolo scampato, Berlusconi era ancora capace di riprenderlo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Pericolo scampato, *Barbara* Berlusconi era ancora capace di riprenderlo.



fixed


----------



## Crox93 (7 Luglio 2016)




----------



## wfiesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Un talento cristallino buttato.nel cesso da una gestione scellerata e da una testa non all'altezza... ma quanto ci ha fatto divertire in quei primi anni...


----------



## Eziomare (7 Luglio 2016)

In bocca al lupo al papero!


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Secondo quando riportato da Premium Sport, Alexandre Pato è un nuovo giocatore della Lazio. E' fatta quindi tra il club di Lotito e l'attaccante brasiliano ex-Milan.



auahauahau auahauahuaha auahauha ahauahauaha!!! a roma lo gambizzano


----------



## Heaven (7 Luglio 2016)

Sempre nel mio cuore Pato


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Un talento cristallino buttato.nel cesso da una gestione scellerata e da una testa non all'altezza... ma quanto ci ha fatto divertire in quei primi anni...



Per me è stato letteralmente rovinato dal Milan. La sua gestione fisica è stata deleteria, poi è arrivata pure Barbarella a fargli i soffoconi.... La testa non mi è mai sembrato il vero problema di Pato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Luglio 2016)

Forza Pato!


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2016)

*Senza Bielsa salta Pato, fonte Di Marzio*


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Senza Bielsa salta Pato, fonte Di Marzio*



Attenzione...


----------



## juventino (8 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Senza Bielsa salta Pato, fonte Di Marzio*



Peccato, mi incuriosiva la sua avventura nella Lazio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Attenzione...



Scontato come la morte .


----------



## Djici (8 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Attenzione...



Quasi troppo evidente...


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2016)

*Igli Tare poco fa in conferenza stampa ha annunciato che Pato non sarà il prossimo acquisto della Lazio,ecco le parole:" il giocatore ci ha pensato e ne ha parlato con la famiglia ma ha deciso di restare fino a fine contratto al Corinthians".*


----------

